# fuzzy ferocity



## nabero (Feb 5, 2008)

Meet Billie. She's sweet...and deadly.


*yawn? rowr?  you decide...*












*treats? no thanks...i'll just eat the apartment.*






.....She also likes toes ale:


----------



## HASHASHIN (Feb 5, 2008)

little cutie


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 5, 2008)

HASHASHIN said:


> little cutie



...dream boat captain?!


----------



## HASHASHIN (Feb 5, 2008)

totally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 5, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> ...dream boat captain?!



LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

I am scared!


----------



## nabero (Feb 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I am scared!



rightly so


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 5, 2008)

nabero said:


> rightly so



but you will protect me from those claws?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I am scared!



there's nothing to be scared of. its just a cute kitty!


----------



## HASHASHIN (Feb 5, 2008)

a lil cutie dream boat captain of a kitty


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## nabero (Feb 5, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> but you will protect me from those claws?



c'mon alex...scared of a kitten? 

actually...her claws are like evil little daggers covered in acid...and they go right through the thickest blanket I own :meh:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, Nabero, I haven't talked to you in a while! 

How's life treating you these days?

By the way, I like your *****.


----------



## HASHASHIN (Feb 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## nabero (Feb 5, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Hey, Nabero, I haven't talked to you in a while!
> 
> How's life treating you these days?
> 
> By the way, I like your *****.



Indeed...I've been kind of MIA lately.  Life goes on...and on...and on...

I'll let Billie know she has a "fan" 

How's the poetry/novel writing?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 5, 2008)

nabero said:


> Indeed...I've been kind of MIA lately.  Life goes on...and on...and on...
> 
> I'll let Billie know she has a "fan"
> 
> How's the poetry/novel writing?



Hmm, the novel has not happened yet. 

Naomi, my girlfriend sort of kind of died, so that sort of has put a big ol' damper on my entire life since that happened. But I've written two or three poems in the midst of all of that. They aren't good, but they are honest, which I guess is worth something. I've tried to hit you up on AIM a few times, but that hasn't worked out so hot, and I've not been on a lot lately anyways, sort of just sleeping a lot.


----------

